# the black v cubes are back



## blindfold cube (Nov 5, 2009)

I just checked the Vcubes web site- https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248

They have brought black cubes back.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Shhhweet!

Same price too.


----------



## tlm1992 (Nov 5, 2009)

But still no V8-11..

If anyone didn't notice, the black set is on "next page"


----------



## blindfold cube (Nov 5, 2009)

yet... It would be smart for the V cube company to release a bigger cube soon since it is close to the holiday season.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice to see some new V-Cube products. But I'd really wanted to see a clickless V6 or a V9 cube on offer instead.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 5, 2009)

Puwwy. I haven't even gotten an email from changedetection.com yet. & I find that weird that they put the black collection on a second page.


----------



## nickvu2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you think there would be any difference in performance?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I was hoping more for "any colored" V8 and V9. I already have two white sets and I prefer white


----------



## mati rubik (Nov 5, 2009)

black V-cubes are black???

oh sorry, Back, LOL

nice time to buy some cubes, I'll try the black collection and some cubedrons


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 5, 2009)

At a time when I ain't got two spare pennies to rub together, they finally come back.

Anyone know how long for?


----------



## Blurt (Nov 5, 2009)

*BLACK V-CUBEZ*

Theyrrr baaaaaack!!!!! woot


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 5, 2009)

already pointed out


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

You're a little late to the party. Would you like some punch?


----------



## (R) (Nov 5, 2009)

how long will this last for??????


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 5, 2009)

FOREVER!!!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't want black V-Cubes. Am I the only one that's fine with the white ones?


----------



## (R) (Nov 5, 2009)

NO really??????????????????????????????


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I don't want black V-Cubes. Am I the only one that's fine with the white ones?


What? I absolutely hate black. Of course you're not the only one


----------



## (R) (Nov 5, 2009)

How long does the sale last???


----------



## Innocence (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is with black V-Cubes, especially when white is so much cooler-looking. Black just looks ordinary.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Innocence said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with black V-Cubes, especially when white is so much cooler-looking. Black just looks ordinary.



Alot of people cant cube with white cubes. And they've been gone for so long, its great to see them back.


----------



## Me (Nov 5, 2009)

tlm1992 said:


> But still no V8-11..
> 
> If anyone didn't notice, the black set is on "next page"



I have a fleeting suspicion that they're going to release another collectible edition set (like with the V-Cube 7) before they make a new size. I hope they don't make any sizes bigger than 7 honestly. 



rahulkadukar said:


> Well I was hoping more for "any colored" V8 and V9. I already have two white sets and I prefer white



It would make sense that they would be easily able to do that. Because the V-Cube 7 "Dazzler" has the plastic pigments for such a product I don't see why they can't just apply them to the whole cube.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 5, 2009)

Me said:


> tlm1992 said:
> 
> 
> > But still no V8-11..
> ...


----------



## (R) (Nov 5, 2009)

how long does the sale last, I need to know if I can tell my rents to hold off and buy 4 me or I need to buy.


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 5, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> At a time when I ain't got two spare pennies to rub together, they finally come back.
> 
> Anyone know how long for?



Do not quote me on this, but I would think for a good while.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Well I was hoping more for "any colored" V8 and V9. I already have two white sets and I prefer white



If by this you mean Any coloured V5-V7, or V8 & V9, +1.

But if you mean I don't care what colour it is, I just want a V8 & V9, +0.


I think it would be a great idea for them to make any coloured cubes, I have a friend who cubes with blue cubes. Also I think it would be a cooler collectible than the 2 they have right now.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 6, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want black V-Cubes. Am I the only one that's fine with the white ones?
> ...



Lol. Now that they have come back, I haven't heard anything about white cubes.


----------



## Rama (Nov 6, 2009)

OH 5H1ZZ 7|-|47 15SSZZZ ZHOW 1337.

Hint hint? :fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, I only use white cubes...


----------



## randomrubikscubeguy (Nov 7, 2009)

*Black v cubes are back!*

I don't know if this is old news but the black v cubes are back.
MMaP was right.
I'm sorry if everyone already knew this.
But what is disappointing is that they haven't brought out a black v cube collection.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh come on, there are already 2 threads about this.

And they DID bring out a black collection; it's on the second page.


----------



## ianini (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16653


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2009)

I had an ultra brief chat with Verdes at the WC2009. I don't think there's any intention on their behalf to make smaller cubes, and definately not a 3x3. As for the 8x8 and 9x9, he said they won't be out immediately, but will be at some point (as in not ages away), some sort of mid-range time span


----------

